
Show HN: Git Auto – Automate Your Git Workflow - stevenmiller888
https://github.com/stevenmiller888/git-auto
======
stevenmiller888
I strongly advise against using this script for team repositories, as the
commit messages it generates are almost useless. That being said, enjoy!

